# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  annotazione separata ?

## francy

Buonesera a tutti !!!! Un contribuente che nel 2005 ha aperto l'attività di cartoleria e ad agosto del 2006 ha aperto l'attività di commercio al dettaglio di fiori e piante con due unità locali separate, secondo voi è soggetto agli studi di settore con annotazione separata??? :Confused:  grazie in anticipo!!!

----------


## Speedy

> Buonesera a tutti !!!! Un contribuente che nel 2005 ha aperto l'attività di cartoleria e ad agosto del 2006 ha aperto l'attività di commercio al dettaglio di fiori e piante con due unità locali separate, secondo voi è soggetto agli studi di settore con annotazione separata??? grazie in anticipo!!!

  Credo che siamo in presenza di una causa di esclusione del tipo 1.
Vanno quindi compilati per il 2006 soltanto gli INE.
Nel 2007 invece annotazione separata, a meno che i ricavi della cartoleria siano inferiori al 20% dei ricavi totali (in tal caso si potrebbe compilare il solo sds dell'attività prevalente).
Ciao

----------


## francy

Ditemi Se Sbaglio. Io Ho Compilato Il Quadro G Unico 2007 Inserendo Il Totale Dei Ricavi E Dei Costi Di Tutte E Due. Poi Ho Compilato Due Studi Di Settore, Uno Per La Cartoleria E Uno Per Comm. Fiori E Piante E Annotazione Separata Mettendo Alla Cartoleria Come Causa Di Esclusione Nessuna E All'altra Inzio Attivita' Nell'anno . E Il Programma Non Mi Fa' Il Calcolo Gerico, Perche' I Fiori E Piante Sono Esclusi. (uno Esclude L'altro)!!

----------


## Speedy

> Ditemi Se Sbaglio. Io Ho Compilato Il Quadro G Unico 2007 Inserendo Il Totale Dei Ricavi E Dei Costi Di Tutte E Due. Poi Ho Compilato Due Studi Di Settore, Uno Per La Cartoleria E Uno Per Comm. Fiori E Piante E Annotazione Separata Mettendo Alla Cartoleria Come Causa Di Esclusione Nessuna E All'altra Inzio Attivita' Nell'anno . E Il Programma Non Mi Fa' Il Calcolo Gerico, Perche' I Fiori E Piante Sono Esclusi. (uno Esclude L'altro)!!

  Secondo me:
= o si compila un solo SDS con i dati di tutte e due le attività e con il codice dell'attività prevalente (se superiore all'80% del totale)
= o si compila un solo SDS della sola attività prevalente con i dati di questa sola attività

----------

